# Bontrager Katan mtn bike shoes size 45 $70 shipped



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 9, 2018)

Bontrager Katan mtn bike shoes size 45 
link
Purchased middle of last summer. Very low use - 3 short rides. They look new-ish still.
They just don't fit my very wide feet well.

$70 shipped.

PM if questions?


----------



## paulo73 (Oct 24, 2020)

I am an inveterate cyclist I really love it I am always looking for new models of bicycles and new routes to travel, my nephews accompany me on this adventure, their bicycles I bought them in https://bicicletassinpedales.es/


----------

